# Plans to make a smokehouse



## WoodsLandCamo (Dec 31, 2011)

My plan is to make a smoke house this summer. I am going to build a brick or stone type of house in my backyard. I might go the route of a pine box to hang the meat in, but I'm going to need to find something that is not treated on the wood.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Make sure you give us lots of building progress photos!


----------



## aero_3642 (Nov 3, 2011)

Go with stone, its natural, easy to replace if one comes loose and just looks too darn cool. My neighbor has one, he cooks pizzas in it though.


----------

